# Has anyone changed or customized their little white cursor arrow?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

My eyesight is worsening with age, and sometimes I have trouble locating that little white cursor arrow.  Has anyone changed it to something more easy to see?  Any easy option in Windows 10 to change the look?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

@SeaBreeze  ..     I changed my pointer arrow size  to X-large  in the Mouse settings when I initially   set up my computer. 
Only problem is I have a Mac, not Windows.

Here's a  video that gives info for Windows 10   - hope it helps.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 5, 2021)

I changed mine to big and black


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My eyesight is worsening with age, and sometimes I have trouble locating that little white cursor arrow.  Has anyone changed it to something more easy to see?  Any easy option in Windows 10 to change the look?



To change anything that has anything to do with your mouse including the curser is in your settings file under devices. This includes curser size, color, direction, negative or positive legend imaging, curser trail, etc., etc, etc. Let us know how it goes or if you need a step by step tutorial. Take care.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> To change anything that has anything to do with your mouse including the curser is in your settings file under devices. This includes curser size, color, direction, negative or positive legend imaging, curser trail, etc., etc, etc. Let us know how it goes or if you need a step by step tutorial. Take care.


Thanks FastTrax, I'll check it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you all for your help.  I just made it a little bit bigger and changed the color to black.  Seems much better, will see how I like it in a few days of usage.   It appears to go back to white on dark backgrounds, very good!

Edit:  Just made it a bit smaller and changed color to turquoise.  You know I'll be playing with this for awhile until I find my happy place.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you all for your help.  I just made it a little bit bigger and changed the color to black.  Seems much better, will see how I like it in a few days of usage.   It appears to go back to white on dark backgrounds, very good!



Don't forget you have some really cool advanced options in your existing mouse pull down window. There are also a lot of 3rd party apps to further expand and enhance it's capabilities but.

Small moves SeaBreeze, small moves.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't know the extent of your visual troubles but here's a video that tells about accessibility option that are built into windows. Changing the cursor size, color and shape is one of them. Have a look, if you like. I hope it might help you or anyone else who has a similar issue. Don't be put off by the blind person symbol, please, it's not meant to disparage or discourage anyone but to help. Not everyone is familiar with these settings it seems.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh one more thing says Lt. Columbo. Another issue involving lcd, led and and combined lcd/led screens and eyestrain was addressed in a number of tech forums like PCmag. lcd screens a/k/a liquid crystal display screens emit harsh light and heat. led a/k/a light emitting diode images are very crisp and emit practically no heat since they are not lights per se but diodes that emit light via voltage manipulation. Also the positive legend vs. negative legend backlit keyboard debate has agreed that positive legends keyboards are easier on the eyes since they only allow the light to emit from the legend itself instead of the entire keyboard being backlit while your eyes are straining to overcome the brightly lit keyboard itself to see the legends. Another forgotten element is the ability to expand or diminish the size of the letters/numbers and symbols from the default 100%. Also style of legends. I hope this helped......TTFN.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 5, 2021)

I made my mouse arrow bigger plus, I don't know if it's an option or default, but if you hit the CTRL button on my computer, circles appear for a second where the pointer is. That's useful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I made my mouse arrow bigger plus, I don't know if it's an option or default, but if you hit the CTRL button on my computer, circles appear for a second where the pointer is. That's useful.


Thanks Irwin, I didn't know that!  Just tried it, very helpful!


----------



## Devi (Oct 5, 2021)

Ages ago, I made our cursors (and resultant things, like the hand click icon) larger and white. Cursor arrow has a light gray(?) outline. Much easier to see than trying to identify that little white arrow visually.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 6, 2021)

I have changed mine to a lovely cyclamen colour,no problem finding it now.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 29, 2021)

Mine is large and yellow, very easy to see.


----------



## Devi (Oct 29, 2021)

I've changed ours to large and black (which applies also to the "hand" cursor for selecting things). Very useful.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Loved the enthusiastic replies on this thread.  Why did I think I was the only one?    

Thanks for posting about it, @SeaBreeze 
It helps for people to share these things.


----------

